# My new additions to our family



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is TooToo she is 9 wks old and weighs a full 1-lb 3 oz
Her sister Tata is the same weight both these girls I raised and will live out there life right here with their skin mommy
And one more not sure her name yet she is 11 wks old and weighs 2-lbs and 1 oz I also raised her and she will live here with her skin mommy. These three girls I just can't let go they won my heart an just can't part with these girls Hubby is just shaking his head at me







he knows I always get my way so he don't even argue with me any more







ok here is my three girls that I am adding to my family. I am madly in love with these Maltese







I have got to build on to our house soon 
[attachment=2437:attachment]
[attachment=2438:attachment]
[attachment=2439:attachment]
I know tell me I have lost my marbles or gone to the dogs that will be me


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

ADORABLE!!!! So tiny!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness!!!! They are soooo ADORABLE!!!





















If I ever get to visit your home I can't promise that they won't find their way into my pockets


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what little darlings





















, I would be the same as you and wouldn't ever want to part with them either


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

They are just darling - I would not have been able to let go of them either! 

Ginny (and Zoe and Bella )


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

You are NOW certifiably














!!!!!
You CRACK me up!!!
They are adorable!!! I would have trouble giving them up too!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

If I was single I would be living in a zoo








Thanks for the pictures, I never seen any puppies that small. I am so jelous. I want them


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

All I can say is...cute, cute and cute!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

you know what, if i ever were a breeder, i wouldnt sell none of them. too sad, i would be sooooooo attached especially wathcing being born














your strong.







THey are adorable, i want one...


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

That is why my family keeps growing I sometimes just can't part with them. no amount of money can buy any of my fur family my daughter asked me mom do you make any money from the maltese I told her what do you think she said well you keep keeping them and you spoil them with toys new beds and always making stuff for them all the time, so I am saying no you don't make anything from them I said Tori it is not the money it is I love them so much cleaning up poop and pee and all their laundry I do for them is worth every bit of my time cause I can't explain the joy and happiness they have gave me having them. I told her if I sell three a yr that helps me feed them she said what about all those beds you make and buy and all the toys you get them I said that is why I am working to spoil them even more wrotten. Tori said ok I see mom you have always loved animals. 
When they are born it is the most joyful time to see those babies move take there first breath and watch the mother clean them up and nurse them. Yes I have had some I have lost and that does hurt allot I always said if I was younger I would love to work at a vet or a zoo cause I just love animals. I can't explain in no words what a joy it is to have my maltese kidz they have made my life so much happier I can set for hours watching them I never watch Tv they are my Tv.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Ummmmmm.......does that make SIXTEEN dogs???? Well I can sure see why you can't part with them, they are precious!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Ummmmmm.......does that make SIXTEEN dogs???? Well I can sure see why you can't part with them, they are precious![/B]


Oh dear I don't know my dogs by Number I only know them by name when people ask me how many dogs do I have I say let me start naming them cause I don't know how many I have. I will tell you this none of them lives in a cage they have free run of the kitchen and dinining LR and utility room this is all tile floor so I dont' have to worry about accidents just get my floor scrubber out and clean makes it so nice and cleainer this way. I do have a kennel the boys and my Pom stays in and they have free run of a 10 X 20 building with a flip door they get to go out in the day if it is night heated and cooled so they are no in a cage ither. So if you would like for me to name all them I can but to tell you how many I have I don't have a clue. But I have all maltese one Pom and one cat and a Blue Healer and three cockateils that is my animal family.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your new little girls are darling!!! Wow, what a fur family you have!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... what cutie pies!








You sure you dont wanna give them... hehe


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, they are so cute, I think I wouldn't be able to let them go either


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

They are precious! You are blessed with an abundance of fluff babies!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

they _are_ precious!!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

oh they are just adorable, I envy all of you who are surrounded
by little white balls of fur. Is it possible to have a bad day or be
in a bad mood when there is more than one Malt in the House? LOL


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

So, you still have a hubby. I believe if I had 16 maltese I would be minus one hubby







He loves my babies but I think what I have here now is his limit. He is going trout fishing in a couple of weeks and had out a Bass Pro catalog. My mind was already thinking about what "dog" things I could buy. It's only fair, right.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

YEs you have lost your marbles BUT look at those faces who could blame you. THEY are soooo adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

You have definitely NOT lost your marbles. Look at them! How could you not fall in love with them. I wouldn't be able to part with them either, they're gorgeous! Good for you!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I can see why you wouldn't want to give them up. If you have the space, the ability to care for them, and love them (which obviously you do)...then by all means you have not lost your marbles!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

awww,, what a cute furbaby ;-)


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh how ADORABLE!!! I understand not wanting to let them go. Your a lucky girl too have so many Maltese.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145255
> 
> 
> 
> ...










YEAH! that sounds like my dream home! Lots of space for the babies and ALL I want! Go ahead and name them all, I'll count, I can't imagine you can ever get them all together for a head count! God bless you! I love it!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

You must be the luckiest person in the world,lol. If I ever get to visit your house, I can't promise that I will ever leave,lol. Oh, and if you have to build on to your house, I bet you could probably do it. From seeing some of your other posts, you are quite the "handy-woman". Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what beautiful babies!! Don't blame you one bit... envy you?...you bet! LOL


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok let me start in naming all the kids. (now I am not going to count no puppies ok) Then you all can then determine how many fluffs are probably sleeping with us in our king size bed every night. ( there isn't much room but they all have there spots that are their very own. 
Ok Sissi ( she is the one that started the love for maltese in my life. Anni, Sugar ( I adopted her from my husbands grandmother she went to the nursing home so I had her spayed her. Khloee, Kitty, Pinky PeeWee, Uhoh Pretty boy, Bobo, Bucky, Blind Boy ( he is not blind totally but has some vision problems so I named him Blind Boy he has hair that has grown in his eye balls this was a lesson I learned from a breeding from a dear friend little male I had used and had the problems and passed it down to both boys one I placed. A lesson I learned but we live and learn over our mistakes. Ok girls that is only 12 not 16 see I didn't have as many as you thought I did. Ok now my three that I added to my family TooToo and TaTa and the other one is umm have to wait to see what my little grandaughter decides she is calling her Munskin but I am not sure of that though.
So well guess that is getting close to 16 uh boy you all was so close I didn't have a clue oh I do have a Pom Foxi so guess that does make 16 blue Healer Misti makes 17. Ok my flesh kids are Named Tori, Tasha and Joe girls has nick names Tootoo and Tata so that is where the names came from for the two little girls if anybody was wondering. 
Ok now you now know my maltese kidz name


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> I can see why you wouldn't want to give them up. If you have the space, the ability to care for them, and love them (which obviously you do)...then by all means you have not lost your marbles![/B]


I agree. You are surrounded by love, love, love. Lucky you.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> Ok let me start in naming all the kids. (now I am not going to count no puppies ok) Then you all can then determine how many fluffs are probably sleeping with us in our king size bed every night. ( there isn't much room but they all have there spots that are their very own.
> Ok Sissi ( she is the one that started the love for maltese in my life. Anni, Sugar ( I adopted her from my husbands grandmother she went to the nursing home so I had her spayed her. Khloee, Kitty, Pinky PeeWee, Uhoh Pretty boy, Bobo, Bucky, Blind Boy ( he is not blind totally but has some vision problems so I named him Blind Boy he has hair that has grown in his eye balls this was a lesson I learned from a breeding from a dear friend little male I had used and had the problems and passed it down to both boys one I placed. A lesson I learned but we live and learn over our mistakes. Ok girls that is only 12 not 16 see I didn't have as many as you thought I did. Ok now my three that I added to my family TooToo and TaTa and the other one is umm have to wait to see what my little grandaughter decides she is calling her Munskin but I am not sure of that though.
> So well guess that is getting close to 16 uh boy you all was so close I didn't have a clue oh I do have a Pom Foxi so guess that does make 16 blue Healer Misti makes 17. Ok my flesh kids are Named Tori, Tasha and Joe girls has nick names Tootoo and Tata so that is where the names came from for the two little girls if anybody was wondering.
> Ok now you now know my maltese kidz name[/B]


I stand corrected! 17 not 16! And they all sleep in your .......'scuse me.....THEIR king size bed. You no longer have claim to it. I don't know how you do the sleeping part, my 2 barely give me any room! I don't blame you at all, I LOVE having them cuddled up to me!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Few Pictures of my Pretty Boy I haven't showed how much he has changed and of some of the other pups in Kodie's bed
[attachment=2461:attachment]
[attachment=2462:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Charlotte... Precious... just precious...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, can Matilda and I come live at your house


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

You must be kidding !! 17 ??????


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup cant even comprehend trying to entertain that many little babies. she always feels obligated to share toys with visitors or friends, she'd be overwhelmed trying to accomodate that many, lol, whether they wanted to see her toys or not OLLOLOLOLOLOL

i would love a day at your house, lol, ever think of a maltese bed'n'breakfast?!?!? LOL

ann marie and the "are you kidding?? that would mean each dog would only get to play with 5 of my toys, if i divided them equally...at least only five...the horror!!" buttercup, who also cant comprehend having less than 5 toys...


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Any of you all ever in Oklahoma feel free to come by and meet my fur family. All you all are more then welcome any time but be ready for lots of lovings and puppy kisses.
Maltese Bed and Breakfast umm no but me and my hubby got married at a bed and breakfast we go back and stay there once a yr still have to have my daughter be our dog setter and she doesn't mind a bit cause I watch the grandkids allot she is more then happy to come over and set with them matter fact she will be dropping by today for me to check on the fluffs. 
Bed and Breakfast now you got my mind a rolling







shame on you might have to through that one toward my hubby. 







17 now everybody knows how much I wanted to get my ceramic tile down most the time they are pretty good using pee pads but sometimes they can't seem to quit getting on the edge of it but I have to give them a big E for effort for getting most of it on it . 
I want to brag a little more on Stacy beds I just couldn't stop at one bed received two more yesterday and let me tell everybody if you are thinking on her beds for your fluffs you can't go wrong they are the best. She has me sold and my fluffs are loving them. Umm I got to get more of them now. Will be taking more pictures of the new beds soon to share.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I live in OK also! Can you hear Baxter barking from where you are? When you were talking about pee-pads, I imagined one the size of a king-size comforter!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

now thats funny


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Char one of these days i am just going to show up at your house....I can't even imagine that many fluffs. I would think i had died and went to heaven. 

Your one little puppy reminds me of Noel. All three of your new ones have the sweetest face. TOOOO CUTE!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How adorable!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Char one of these days i am just going to show up at your house....I can't even imagine that many fluffs. I would think i had died and went to heaven.
> 
> Your one little puppy reminds me of Noel. All three of your new ones have the sweetest face. TOOOO CUTE![/B]


Holly you are welcome anytime but umm give me at least 15 min noticed ok







want to make sure the fluffs are dolled up a little see you and Noel.
[attachment=2546:attachment]
this is one of my girls I raised all dolled up for Valentines


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145671
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Which one is that?! She looks B-E-A-OOOOOOO-TIFUL!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is Jetta Mae, her flesh mommy had waited over 6 months for her she could not have children so Jetta is her kid and she is spoile rotten as you can tell. I got to see her couple weeks ago she came to visit and she was beautiful had a beautiful coat I was quite proud if I did raise that little girl. Did you see those toe nails to


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147265
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Which one is that?! She looks B-E-A-OOOOOOO-TIFUL!!!!















[/B][/QUOTE]
this is Jetta Mae, her flesh mommy had waited over 6 months for her she could not have children so Jetta is her kid and she is spoile rotten as you can tell. I got to see her couple weeks ago she came to visit and she was beautiful had a beautiful coat I was quite proud if I did raise that little girl. Did you see those toe nails to








[/B][/QUOTE]








Jetta Mae is that puppy picture that I love so much too







...with the blue carpet or something? Right? I had that picture on my computer somewhere..but I must have moved or deleted it...I can't find it now.








Who are HER parents? I think I need a girl from them some day!! (NOT anytime SOON!







)


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> Few Pictures of my Pretty Boy I haven't showed how much he has changed and of some of the other pups in Kodie's bed
> [attachment=2461:attachment]
> [attachment=2462:attachment][/B]


AWWWWW so great love love love


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Your babies are simply darling!! It's wonderful to hear how much you appreciate and love them!


----------

